# Norfolk Line



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've just taken up their offer of a Dover - Dunkerque return for £19 each way with fixed fare and free amendments. For some reason it cost only £27 total for a car/motrorhome (max 15ft) plus 4 passengers.

That'll do nicely


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good price Tony, they've got some decent ships now as well, not like those old rust buckets they used to have.
We used them recently and were very pleased with the service.

Pete


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

peejay said:


> Good price Tony, they've got some decent ships now as well, not like those old rust buckets they used to have.
> We used them recently and were very pleased with the service.
> 
> Pete


Same here, we use them all the time. But wont be having a breakfast fry up on board again. too much grease for my liking. Apart from that excellent service.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I use Norfolk when I go to Europe on the bike and also if we are taking the van.

No coaches = no screaming kids = bliss

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> I've just taken up their offer of a Dover - Dunkerque return for £19 each way with fixed fare and free amendments. For some reason it cost only £27 total for a car/motrorhome (max 15ft) plus 4 passengers.
> 
> That'll do nicely


Hi Tony,

Just talking with elderly friends last night. They too have taken up that offer, although height wise, theirs is over the required 2.4 metres.

They quote us (over 2.4 metres), £54 each way, and for times that we don't wish to sail. 
Through the CC, we bought a return sailing in September for £58. That's £10 cheaper than last year.

We are pleased with that too, and the ships are nice to travel on. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

For mine, 8.3 metres long and 3.2 metres high, I think the tunnel is good value at £61 each way and only 35 minutes as opposed to 2 hours.

Also no need to go into Dover and a bit further down the road when you arrive  

I won't use anything else.



Andrew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

androidGB said:


> For mine, 8.3 metres long and 3.2 metres high, I think the tunnel is good value at £61 each way and only 35 minutes as opposed to 2 hours.
> 
> Also no need to go into Dover and a bit further down the road when you arrive
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew,

I have been on the tunnel with a coach, and wasn't impressed. The ferry crossing for us anyway, is part of the holiday, and the £64 savings between our crossing and yours, buys us a lot of fuel. 

We are heading east this time. :wink:

If I could afford to, I'd charter a Hercules, or a Belfast, and fly the MH over. :wink: (Dream on Jock :lol: )

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> . . If I could afford to, I'd charter a Hercules, or a Belfast, and fly the MH over. :wink: (Dream on Jock :lol: ) Regards, Jock.


- Why not have a word with Price Harry or Wlll - you know the pilot one :roll: - maybe he'll fly you van over on his way to see one of his girlfriends or golf match :lol:


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

I used to be a Norfolkline fan (up to six crossings a year with them)until they put up the charge for a dog. £30 to sit in the van!!! They only need to be scanned coming back from France so it's effectively a one way charge. Pretty expensive five minutes of paperwork. Add to that the 40 euros for a pipette of Frontline and a worming tablet...nice little earner for some.
I now travel one way with the cheapest carrier of the moment and come back with P&O who charge a much more reasonable £15 on the way home. 
Pet Passport was a blessing, but it's now time now to make it more affordable to take Fluffy!

Rant fini!
Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Why not have a word with Prince Harry or Wlll - you know the pilot one :roll: - maybe he'll fly your van over on his way to see one of his girlfriends or golf match :lol:


You know me Vic, normally I would call in a favour, but the lads are under a bit of pressure at the moment, and I really don't want to attract any unnecessarily publicity towards them. So for now, I'll just lie low in the background.
I am sure that they will understand. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We could always get Nuke to charter an Antonov 225 on behalf of MHF, with its 250,000kg payload we should be able to get a few m/homes in there, doubt if we could compete with Norfolklines prices though but it would easily beat their 2hr crossing time as long as their are runways long enough at Dover and Dunkerque :roll: :lol:



















peet


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Now you're talking Pete.

Forget Dunkerque, it can take us straight to Munich Airport. Off the aircraft and straight into the Beer Festival. I like it. :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi wow three engines one side and one the other how do they do that ! :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

briannod said:


> :lol: Hi wow three engines one side and one the other how do they do that ! :lol:
> Brian and Marion


That's easy, the 3 are Pratt & Whitney, and the one on it's own is Rolls Royce :lol:

Andrew


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well I thought that my original booking at £27 for a van plus 4 passengers was a very good price and it's advertised as being totally amendable without charge, I thought I'd make another couple of bookings to use at some time later in the year even if only to stock up with Christmas tasties.
Just booked 2 more trips (June) and these work out to £19 return.
Time will tell if the "amendable without charge" bit of the advert lives up to its claim when I come to change the booking dates.

ps - the offer supposedly runs out April 13.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Just checked Norfolk Lines for two seperate dates, May for 4 weeks, and September for 4 weeks. Travelling mid week fares stated £72 - £99 each way.

Have I missed the boat?


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Devonidiot it seems norfolk line puts quite a hefty surcharge on if over 6mts.long. 
Seafrance prices have also shot up since their re-shuffle. 
P.&0. seem best value at the moment.

Alex.


----------



## 109320 (Jan 19, 2008)

*ferry prices*

i have just returned from dusseldorf via norfolk lines and my 11 mtr van plus toadie on the back was £119 return was well pleased P&O wanted £257 so ill stick with norfolk and no bus loads of screaming kids. kevin


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

it safe to say big van big price for every thing but just think of all the room we have and storage  just like 2 add the tunnel is better no messing about and faster .


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I went on http://www.aferry.co.uk/ to compare prices but they dont seem to price for 7meters as we are 22 feet.
Norfolk line is coming out the cheapest and they must take a 22 foot M/H surely.
Mavis


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

Norfolk line will take you we are 28 ft 7 inch no problem on there but its cheaper on the tunnel this year and last year


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

tonyt said:


> ..................
> *Time will tell if the "amendable without charge" bit of the advert lives up to its claim when I come to change the booking dates.*


Well I've just changed the dates of one of my bookings (must be done by phone) - very pleasant service and no charge for the change - that's what I call a bargain.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Booked with Norfolk line in Jan for Aug. Cost us £98 inc the VIP lounge both ways. We sold our 7m van recently and bought a 9m one, also added an extra week to our 3 weeks.

Contacted Norfolk line who changed the booking without any extra cost at all even for the extra 2m. Their own website says its £30 per m plus £20 admin for changing.

Now I dont want anyone booking a small van on and then 'changing' it to a larger one :lol: 

Andy


----------

